# SVS pb10



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

If I damage the driver in my pb10 do they sell replacement drivers and amps, I only see the 12s on the website.


----------



## Egil (Mar 5, 2007)

jwhite8086 said:


> If I damage the driver in my pb10 do they sell replacement drivers and amps, I only see the 12s on the website.


The SVS PB10 is bulletproof! :bigsmile:

But if you for some reason still manage to blow the amp or driver, im sure a call or an email to SVS would take care of you in no time!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

SVS should have replacement drivers... I would contact them directly.


----------



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks I will give them a call and see. 
My woofers are in good shape for now


----------

